# Change User Agent String in Stock Browser



## touchmypad (Jan 21, 2012)

The stock browser has the option to select the user agent string from android, desktop, iphone and ipad, etc, but it is only available when the browser is built with debug enabled. So regular users have no access to this menu. I move this option out of the debug preference and put it under general preference. The change is waiting for review: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12639.

The prebuilt one is here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/279915/Browser.apk

To install:
#adb pull /system/apps/Browser.apk Browser.apk.bak #backup your original Browser
#adb shell mount -o rw,remount /system
#adb push Browser.apk /system/apps
#adb shell mount -o ro,remount /system


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Are these the same options as what you get when you type "about:debug" in the address bar?


----------



## touchmypad (Jan 21, 2012)

redbelly said:


> Are these the same options as what you get when you type "about:debug" in the address bar?


Yes, the same thing. But with "about:debug", your setting is only in effect when you remain in the debug mode. With my changes, it's usable in the regular mode.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

cool, thanks. out of curiosity, how do you get out of debug mode?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks works great.
and @redbelly, Just close the browser and then open it again.


----------



## touchmypad (Jan 21, 2012)

redbelly said:


> cool, thanks. out of curiosity, how do you get out of debug mode?


about:debug again!


----------



## touchmypad (Jan 21, 2012)

an updated version is merged upstream. you might be able to see it in tommorrow's nightly build. In the merged version, this option is moved to the advanced tab.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

Really looking forward to the next nightly, a LOT of new stuff has been merged today. Not just for the TouchPad, but Cm9 overall.


----------

